# Perhaps we should keep forwarding this?



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is a letter that is circulating around on the internet....

To: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Commisioners Martin, Copps, Adelstein, Tate, McDowell, and Department of Justice,

XM Satellite Radio and Sirius Satellite Radio certified before the merger that customers would not lose choices of channels. That certification was part of the conditions that allowed the merger. They lied. As of November 12, They have eliminated many of the channels that have no counterpart (i.e. Fine Tuning, Boombox, Chrome). Instead we get payola-esque single-artist channels. And, as far as diversity is concered, 75% of the Spanish-language channels were dropped, a clear act in bad faith regarding their promise to maintain diversity. As a result of the merger, consumer choice has been markedly decreased. As a result of the lost channels, the net per-channel cost has risen. The FCC and DOJ should investigate the merged company to insist that they adhere to the conditions of the merger and restore the channels that were eliminated by the merger.


----------

